# Cincinnati knitting groups



## Nwad59 (Sep 25, 2014)

I have a friend who lives in the Cincinnati area who is looking for a knitting group. She is lovely company and quite the knitter. If you know of any groups that she could participate in, please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

If you PM OccasionallyKnotty, she has been involved in one, I think on Reading Road.


----------



## Nwad59 (Sep 25, 2014)

Thank you so much!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Nwad59 said:


> I have a friend who lives in the Cincinnati area who is looking for a knitting group. She is lovely company and quite the knitter. If you know of any groups that she could participate in, please let me know. Thank you.


Hope she finds one, and this is a very good idea.......a list of knitting groups in all our local areas....right around the world.

How about a seperate section for that....any interest from admin?


----------



## Nwad59 (Sep 25, 2014)

I think it could be a really nice resource.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Tell her to check with her local library. That's how I found out about the yarn shop in our town.


----------



## Nwad59 (Sep 25, 2014)

Will do, thank you.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Check your LYS as a lot of them will have open knitting hours where you come for a few hours, knit & socialize with others. Also some libraries have knitting groups so check them out.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Another idea: she can download a free app called Around Me. Then enter "knitting groups". That's what I did when I moved to Colorado 6 years ago.
It's a handy app for finding local restaurants, stores, and YARN SHOPS!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Another idea: she can download a free app called Around Me. Then enter "knitting groups". That's what I did when I moved to Colorado 6 years ago.
> It's a handy app for finding local restaurants, stores, and YARN SHOPS!


I like that idea better than mine.


----------



## Nwad59 (Sep 25, 2014)

OH that's awesome! I didn't know about that app! Thanks, I really appreciate the info.


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

If she is in the Mason area there is a very friendly shop Main Street Yarns that has open knit groups.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I live in Cincinnati and there is no knitting group in the core of the city that I know of. There was a group that I joined but it is no longer around.We met in the Oakley library.The knitting groups that are mentioned here are too far from me to join. The yarn store nearest me does have a group that meet,but I feel you have to buy there supplies and I understand because one should be fair to the owner,etc.


----------



## Nwad59 (Sep 25, 2014)

Thank you so much, I will pass this along.


----------



## Mimi Cora (Feb 20, 2011)

Main Street Yarn in Mason is diffently worth the drive...Something is always going on in knitting ,crocheting ,and weaving. There are several interest groups you can join in on or just come in and knit....there are always others there......I drive a distance to get there, but well worth it.

Other shops in town are. The Silk Road on Hamilton in College Hill
Hanks in Hyde Park
Lambkins on B Street in Hamilton
Fabrege Yarn on Montogomery Road
And a little gem tucked away off of Colerain next to the Sweetheart Cafe ,
Same owner and a great place for a bite to eat. 

I hope your friend can come to call one of these shops "hers"


----------



## Nwad59 (Sep 25, 2014)

You are so kind! I am passing all of his along. I know she would like to find a place where she can feel comfortable and welcomed.


----------

